# Recurring non blanching/purpuric rash



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi

i hope you don't mind me asking this, but it's been something that's worrying me for a while.

In May my son (4 months old at the time) was admitted to hospital with a non blanching rash, which started on his legs but spread to his face, arms and head.  Other than that he was pefrectly healthy, eating well and happy.  He was treated as if he had meningitis or scapticaemia (sp?) for 2 days pending the results of his blood tests which came back negative.  The diagnosis was 'possibly viral?'

Since then he has had the rash reoccur twice.  I contacted my HV each time and was told to monitor him closely and if he had any other signs of illness to get him back to A&E but fortunately it didn't come to this and the rash faded.

My question is - should this rash be investigated any further if it happens again?  Are there any illnesses which have a purpuric rash as the only symptom, or is it one of those things that 'just happens'.  Should I be worried at all?

Thanks in advance for your time

Bev


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Bev

As he has had this a few times now i would suggest next time you ask for a blood test to be taken to check everything is ok and that it is viral.

Virus' can be very strange!

Without seeing the rash myself I couldnt say what they cause was hun. Sorry I cant be of any more help

Jxxxx


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi, when he was in hospital he had bloods taken and they all came back normal.  He has the rash again today - we've noticed that whenever he has a screaming session (for whatever reason) it quite often flares up??  Does this sound like a plausible reason for the rash?

Thanks for the advice


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Sometimes this can happen if a baby is crying...just the distress of crying can cause it.

Try keeping a note of when this happens and what he was doing at the time.

If the bloods came back normal then thats reasurring

jxx


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks Jeanette, you've been a great help and very reassuring


----------

